# Shipping Insurance



## BigKiwiDave (Jan 16, 2011)

About to embark on having a 40ft container packed with all our household effects. UK to NZ in 10 to 12 weeks at about £4K, doesn't compare too badly with the other quotes. Has anyone had any nightmares, or positive experiences with insuring the shipping. We have some effects that we definitely want insured, but are moving away from the shippers insurance. 

The positives they tell me are that they insure in-house with no excess.

It appears a better option to source insurance from a third party. Does anyone have any experiences?


----------



## dawnclaremaddox (Jan 7, 2011)

BigKiwiDave said:


> About to embark on having a 40ft container packed with all our household effects. UK to NZ in 10 to 12 weeks at about £4K, doesn't compare too badly with the other quotes. Has anyone had any nightmares, or positive experiences with insuring the shipping. We have some effects that we definitely want insured, but are moving away from the shippers insurance.
> 
> The positives they tell me are that they insure in-house with no excess.
> 
> It appears a better option to source insurance from a third party. Does anyone have any experiences?



Hi there, we're arranging for a container Thursday next week. Apparently because we are starting off with a WTR and not PR, we have got to pay duty/taxes until hubby gets his provisional licence, then we get our money back, so we don't want to go too mad on insurance. I do have a few treasured items, my vinyl collection for one, plus a number of dvd's etc., not sure what to insure them for or whether they are regarded as special items. We're still hoping to take my little car, so a 40ft we are hiring.


----------



## rachael summers (Jun 1, 2011)

Hello, we moved to Australia from Cardiff about 3 years ago and shipped a 40ft container here with Allied Pickfords. We took out their insurance which was really expensive. I think from memory it added about £3-4k onto the shipping cost and we did struggle to pay it at the time. We were assured it was a good policy though and it was very detailed. It required me to painstakingly write an inventory of everything that went into that shipping container and each items replacement value. 
It came into it's own though when we got the container delivered at the other end and there were lots of my pictures, glassware, china, crockery and lamps all broken. Even the finials on my iron bed were all squashed. I contacted the insurance company, documented everything, sent photos and they paid up £2k into my bank account within 3 days without question. So, well worth it in my opinion. Dont skimp on it, and don't undervalue your stuff. It's a long way to go and anything could happen to it,
Hope that helps, good luck!


----------



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

We moved from NZ 2 years ago to Cyprus & arranged insurance through a broker in Auckland, it was not cheap but my husband musical instruments are quite valuable, luckily there was damage, now we are shipping the same items back to NZ from Tenerife & arranged insurance through the same broker. The difference is we have an agreed value for each item rather than just random cover with a fight over true value in case of loss or damage.
It costs more but well worth it for peace of mind.


----------

